
Let’s Recognize How Fast We’re Moving - rezist808
https://medium.com/@kylry/let-s-recognize-how-fast-we-re-moving-e3a8d56fbfae#.h1r645gko
======
AnimalMuppet
This article has an "exponential" graph that has a non-exponential "kink"
_just_ past where we are, to give a completely unwarranted and misleading idea
of how things are "just about to really take off". That graph is a repeat from
other articles by the same author. He's smart enough (I presume) to know that
it's bogus, yet he keeps using it. I suspect that he does so because it's a
good way to sell his ideology.

------
vardump
That was the scariest and the most unsettling thing I've seen for a while.

Don't take me wrong -- we're at a great spot now.

But can this continue? Or at least remain? Or can the same forces that brought
exponential growth eventually cause exponential decline?

I just don't think exponential growth and stability go hand in hand.

~~~
zurn
GDP will become increasingly diverged from technological progress and standard
of living I think, though it's quite a poor metric even now.

Mobile phones getting internet access doesn't show up for example. Software
mostly shows up as productivity improvements, advantages in the personal
sphere are ignored. Economic gains from growth increasingly going to few
oligarchs doesn't show up either. Even longer life is interpreted as a minus:
Longevity and longer retirements show up as expenses.

